
Breaking and Entering: Lose the Lock While Embracing Concurrency - olalonde
http://bravenewgeek.com/breaking-and-entering-lose-the-lock-while-embracing-concurrency/
======
Animats
Nice. It's probably for some application which has to select from a sizable
flow of trading data.

The author is writing in Go, but he's not using Go's approach to concurrency
at all - he's using shared memory and atomic compare and swap, not channels.
He's still going to get a freeze when Go does a GC.

~~~
caleblloyd
The article suggests that it is for Workiva WDesk, a product similar to Google
Docs/Sheets except for corporate compliance. Collaborators on a document are
probably routed to the same backend server that uses the described library to
save updates to documents.

Now for the real question- is there an open source implementation of this?

